# Saw Logs.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

As I mentioned in another topic, we are doing some clearing on my sons place. He has 4 popular trees that are excellent for sawing that are about 80 years old.

I have a friend that has a small sawmill(band) which he kind of does for a hobby. We are going to work some kind of equitable deal one way or another. I will furnish the trees and have the trees on the ground. He will cut to our lengths needed and then I will load them on his trailer to take to his place nearby.

Does anyone know what a fair % board feet split would be for the both of us?

Regards, Mike

I did see these lumber sharing replies on wood web. It sounds like on high grade saw logs that 50/50 does happen but 60/40 might be more common with the sawyer getting the 60%.

https://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Sawing_on_Shares.html


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I have no idea what fair split is but it's interesting you started this thread. I was talking to Dad just today about clearing some old ash trees and walnut trees out along our crick and have them cut into usable lengths. There is a fella nearby that does basically the same as your man, is like to not sound like a complete moron before talking to him.

I am also not a complete moron, some parts are missing....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack, it sounds like a good clear log would be split 60/40 like I said. But a high grade log like walnut or cherry would be split 50/50. Are your ash trees still alive? They have been wiped out here by the Emerald borer....from CHI-NA.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> stack, it sounds like a good clear log would be split 60/40 like I said. But a high grade log like walnut or cherry would be split 50/50. Are your ash trees still alive? They have been wiped out here by the Emerald borer....from CHI-NA.
> 
> Regards, Mike


What's standing here yet, been dead a year or two .


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

They’ve found emerald ash borer in the southeast part of the state, but none here as of yet thankfully. Yes the ash are still alive, some have been there as long as mom has been alive and she will turn 72 in 3 weeks.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> What's standing here yet, been dead a year or two .


Way behind MY area, if any ash is still standing, it's rotted enough to fall over soon. A lot of them are not any good for even fire wood anymore. Sad day for certain, Mike hit it on the head about the C place.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

CHINA


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Chi-na, more like Chi-nope


----------

